# Colby Classic 2009 results



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

ontario moose said:


> Top 16 men
> 
> Andrew Fagen 652
> Dietmar Trillus 651
> ...


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

My first actual archery competition ever. :smile:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*Colby Shoot*

:thumbs_up for a great shoot for a great cause. Congrats to my buddies from Niagara Falls, NY who shot well (haha me excluded), and everyone who shot well for that matter.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry I had to leave and not shoot in the shootoff. I heard it was a blast.


Congrats to all and a big thanks to the Bow Shop and all the volunteers for a great day.


----------

